

Ask HN: Who has a Merchant account & can I ask you about it? - auston

Hello!<p>I have a few questions about merchant accounts that I can't seem to find the answers online, I was wondering if a few fellow HNers have some time they are willing to devote to answering a few questions I have.<p>If so, please let me know by commenting here &#38; I'll contact you.
======
teejae
I'm also interested in learning about Merchant Accounts. If anyone has time to
talk about it, would be very appreciative. My contact is in my profile.
Thanks!

